# Do I need to cover my plants tonight?? FREEZING 25-26F



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, let me know if you think I need to cover/protect my cabbage, broccoli, lettuce plants for this quick freeze. I dont know exactly how many hours it will be freezing and below --- but it should get down to about 26F + WC.

Well, let me know your thoughts.
Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Temp*

Cover the lettuce,The cabbage and brocholli will be fine.In fact I think the cabbage gets better when it gets a bit of cold weather.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Slipshod is right on both counts. It will burn the outer leaves and the outer wrap of the lettuce head, but most other things love it. Especially the collards. The old timers wouldn't eat collards until a frost fell on them. The forecasts is for 3 hours of freeze tonight. Tomorrow night is supposed to be worse.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Water in the AM before the sun hits them. Don't know why, just know that it works.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*cabbage*

I am going to pick the last of my cabbage today,and we have had frost several times already.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Water will help to get the frost off the plants. It helps as the water is normally warmer than the air temp, causing it to melt the ice/frost off the plants.

Popular trick used up here to extend the golfing season. They water the greens and fairways very early in the morning to get the golfers out on the course. If they don't, the grass takes a beating as the grass bends and breaks.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, it was certainly quite frosty this morning but the plants look good ---- minus my grape tomato plant (still producing haha) that I forgot about. Well, about time for that one to go dormant anyhow. 

Thanks for the advice. Lettuce looks just fine too --- leaves are flattened on the cabbage and broc somewhat but I think they will perk up with the nice sunny day --- Already 49F here  
Ahhhhh.. gotta love the south. :clap:

Andy


----------

